

Show HN: Bolt, my (somewhat dynamic) static website generator - benofsky
http://benofsky.github.com/Bolt/

======
mr_eel
This is the kind of static site generator I've always wanted.

I'm keen to check it out now.

~~~
benofsky
Great! Let me know, how you find it, or if there's anything you want that is
missing. It's in very early stages at the moment. :-)

------
tjpick
another application that can be used in this way is pyblosxom

~~~
benofsky
That seems to be very blog-specific, Bolt is intended to be a lot more
generic. :-)

~~~
tjpick
kinda true, I embraced that everything is date based, and it works well for
me.

